# trauma and triumph all in one morning



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

This morning i got up to do my usual monday morning cleaning.as usual when i mop,i put bella on the screened in back porch with her toys.as i was mopping i heard this big bang and ruccus going on.bella was trying to get away from a mocking bird that got in somehow.im thinking you crazy cat your supposed to be chasing the bird not the other way around!this bird was relentless .POOR BELLA she was terrified.her first encounter with a bird.one of the meanest birds i know of.i got her in got the bird out and checked her to make sure the bird didnt peck her.she was fine.anyway i left the sliding door cracked just in case she got brave enough to go back out.took her a while but she did.her it goes again! i went to check. here she comes prancing in with a dragon fly in her mouth and dropped it at my feet.it was too funny.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

thats too cute! 

My kitties only get to watch birds and bugs from the window, but they have been after something (a gnat maybe?) thats been flying around inside the house. I had a cat years ago in Texas that we let outside. One day I looked out the kitchen window to see two mockingbirds 'dive bombing' him. He did get pecked a little, but not too much damage.


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

those birds are the meanest birds that ever lived i think.lol especialy when they have babies. when she dropped that bug at my feet it was like see im not afraid of that!


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

I think she was thanking you for saving her life. So cute.


----------

